# COLORADO RIVER MEETING - GRAND AVENUE BRIDGE GLENWOOD SPRINGS



## RMBoater (Mar 16, 2016)

Any info you can post on this? I was unable to attend. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

I would also like an update on how river closures are going to be implemented this season. Closing down Grizzly to Two rivers for weeks at a time just seems unrealistic to me.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

The meeting held February 29th revolved around this handout, https://www.codot.gov/projects/sh82...ado-river-impacts/15-gab-factsheetcoriver.pdf, and the the impacts the temporary causeways and the scheduled closures.

The causeways that will be in place for most of the duration of the project will create a new hazard that might cause unsuspecting river users problems. The causeway will create a horizon line and a drop with a wavetrain. I think when asked how big these waves might be, I heard 3 to 4 feet, but I could have misheard. Suggestions were made to make people aware at the Grizzly Creek and Shoshone ramps of the new hazard. Beyond signage, it was suggested that direction be given directing people to a location where they could scout this hazard before launching. They may also point a livestream camera and provide a link to view it. While this change in the river is not likely to create problems for rafters, it will likely cause some tubers and SUP'ers to swim (my own suspicion). It was also mentioned that a significant number of floaters run through this section at night, which the planners found shocking, and perhaps the river could be illuminated through the construction area.

The commercial operators let the planners know that they hate the word "closure" and said it will kill their business. The bridge officials stressed that they are necessary for the safety of the river users. Some of the suggestions were to use words like "temporary restrictions" and to be as transparent and timely as possible when they might occur. Some total closures will only be for a few hours and some will be longer. The schedule will be affected by many things including weather, train schedules, and tolerances of the materials in regards to temperature etc. They recognized that these communications will need to be updated daily.

This meeting was the first of many. As things ramp up, more meetings will be held. They also have created an account with Mountainbuzz to communicate with the boating community. However, after seeing the request for updates sit a couple of days, I am passing along the information they are sitting on.


----------



## grandavenuebridge (Feb 17, 2016)

*Grand Avenue Bridge Information*

Hi All -

I apologize for just now responding, we are new to Mountain Buzz. We have a group of emails that we send frequent river updates to. We will have many more meetings involving these "periodic restrictions." These restrictions will be necessary and enforced for your safety.

As we take apart the new traffic bridge and build the new pedestrian bridge, there will be a lot of overhead work. During this time, we will have "periodic restrictions" where boats will be stopped until it is safe to go through. To receive these emails and invites to public meetings, please email me at samantha at prstudioco.com.

You can also find more info at grandavebridge.codot.com or on our facebook - facebook.com/GrandAveBridgeProject.

Please keep your questions coming, we are happy to work with you all to make this a safe and exciting river season.


----------

